# L1 + Atom



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

My Son calls this *New Fangled Nonsense*. Damn you Thomas.

After having gotten used to the HG-1/Sette270wi and Giotto, this is a very different set up altogether. I am finding it very difficult to pull consistent shots - much more tinkering time required I think!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice how are you getting on with it? I was considering your setup next after my cremina/niche combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

My shots have been very inconsistent, judging by how simple the GiottoV2 was. That said, the good shots have tasted remarkable


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

truecksuk said:


> My shots have been very inconsistent, judging by how simple the GiottoV2 was. That said, the good shots have tasted remarkable


 If you need any help on getting the best out of that setup just holla


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Excellent 😎


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Some advice or pointers will go a long ways i think!! Many thanks!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

truecksuk said:


> My Son calls this *New Fangled Nonsense*. Damn you Thomas.
> 
> After having gotten used to the HG-1/Sette270wi and Giotto, this is a very different set up altogether. I am finding it very difficult to pull consistent shots - much more tinkering time required I think!
> 
> View attachment 48575


 Can ask what you are using to hang the spare portafilters on the side support, please?

Thanks,
John


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Can ask what you are using to hang the spare portafilters on the side support, please?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


 Hi @Ozzyjohn, a very crude approach which may get me banned from the forum. Literally two Nails! Not pretty at all.. I was thinking of coating them some rubber sleeves but haven't managed to find any just yet.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

If you find any thing on your end, please do let me know!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

truecksuk said:


> If you find any thing on your end, please do let me know!


 Nails could work - I've got these rubbery plastic things that I bought to repair an old dishwasher that was losing some of its basket coating. Not sure if other colours are available - will look later.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Those would certainly work a treat!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

truecksuk said:


> Those would certainly work a treat!


 Just checked my Amazon order history - they are called "Dishwasher rack repair caps" - I could only find grey when I bought them, but I can now see white ones are available as well.
If they are of any use to you, DM me your address and I can post some to you - I can't see me needing all that I have - at least not before I forget where they are stored 😂

Regards,
John


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hahaha!! Ill save you the hassle dear friend and get them from fleebay!


----------

